# Filter arived



## RedNeckWino (Jan 20, 2011)

My order from Valley Vintner showed up in UPS today. Got the whole house filter. Tomorrow I have to go to home depot and find some 1 micron filters. I have some 5 micron size already, and a few carboys ready for their first filtering. New toys are so fun to experiment with. Hanging new drywall at the church tomorrow morning, then a day and a half left to play with the wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 20, 2011)

Filter on my friend!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 20, 2011)

Good luck, I didn't see any that would fit mine. I ordered mine from Filters Fast


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2011)

Watch your wines SPARKLE!


----------



## Lurker (Jan 21, 2011)

Try these guys for a good deal on filters. 

http://www.micronfiltercartridges.com/filters.html


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker that is a good deal


----------



## chachi44089 (Jan 23, 2011)

Can anyone post a before and after of the filtered wine? I would just like to see the difference. Thanks


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is a before and after.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 23, 2011)

...and that my friend is the difference between bronze and gold! Just an FYI for those of you who ask if I should filter before entering a wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 23, 2011)

That was a stubborn one. Most wines will be clearer before being filtered, much clearer!


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 23, 2011)

Just did 6 1/2 gallons of blackberry through a .5 micron. I was afraid it would strip color or flavor. Glad to say I lost nothing but fine sediment. Used the whole house filter from Valley Vintner. With some adjusting, this is going to be a great thing. Will try to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## okwine39 (Jan 26, 2011)

Where are the pics?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 26, 2011)

I dont believe you, if you want us to believe you youll have to atleast send me a bottle and Ill be your witness! Heheheh Glad your happy with it. What did you have your vacuum set at pressure wise while filtering?


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 26, 2011)

My regulator is governed at 15hg, I kept it at 10hg for filtering. Pics did not come out. Forgot to put the chip back into the camera. DUH. Guess I can't even blame the wife for this one. The chip was still in my hunting trail cam.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 26, 2011)

Redneck...was that a .5 (point five) or a five micron filter that you used?


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 26, 2011)

Point five. Had to pay about $10.00 for one filter for that one local. Did strip a little bit of the color, but don't believe I sacrificed anything in flavor.


----------



## xoltri (Jan 27, 2011)

Tim Vandergrift has some input on the effects of filtering on aroma and color:



> Flavour and aroma compounds are molecules, strings of atoms that are exceedingly tiny. They can't be seen, even with the most powerful of visible-light microscopes. The 'holes' in the filter pad (passages, to be more accurate), meanwhile, are simply microscopic and you can see them easily with even a cheap microscope. There's no way a filter can block the passage of a molecule--if you want a comparison, if the molecules in question were the same size as a piece of thread, the passage in the filter pad would be the size of the moon. Any time you see coloured material on filter pads it's not stable pigment pulled from the wine. It's pigment that's already bonded to colloids or other material (like yeast) that's going to fall out over time anyway, and because it's attached to a visible particle, it actually makes wine look lighter, not darker in suspension, due to the Rayleigh scattering effect.



Here is the original article.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the article.


----------

